# Vocabulary of growing terms/slang



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 28, 2006)

Any chance that we can get this to be a Sticky?
Vocabulary of growing terms/slang

Thanks!

Oop's, guess I should have posted this under requests.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 29, 2006)

it should be saved some where.... good EYE mr. vote!!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree, it should be a sticky..


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 11, 2007)

thread has been sticked thanks major for the good post


----------

